# garden plants



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Where can you get good garden plants or seeds for gardens.
Is there any garden shops
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There must be garden shops somewhere but I have no idea.. I have seen seeds for sale in the Alpha supermarket and seedlings in Carrefour.


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

i used to see this shop on the street with lots of beautiful flowers and plants.. it was somewhere in maadi, im not sure where


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

there must be an expo this whole month in the Orman garden (the garden next to the Giza Zoo), open also in the evening.
According to: Orman Garden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia it starts 22 March, if it is only for one month, then hurry up!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

melissa87 said:


> i used to see this shop on the street with lots of beautiful flowers and plants.. it was somewhere in maadi, im not sure where


Can you bring seeds in from the UK ???:confused2:
I guess carrying a potplant may be a bit more tricky:eyebrows:


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

aqua said:


> Can you bring seeds in from the UK ???:confused2:
> I guess carrying a potplant may be a bit more tricky:eyebrows:


I have no idea! but im sure u could.. just put them in ur suitcase i dont think you would be stopped and im sure the seeds would be fine


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> Can you bring seeds in from the UK ???:confused2:
> I guess carrying a potplant may be a bit more tricky:eyebrows:


I don't see why you couldn't bring in seeds.. you could even just put the packets in your pocket.. customs never ask you to empty your pockets.


----------

